
Ask HN: What causes 'Sorry, that story was previously submitted.'? - rahimnathwani
I sometime make HN submissions. If the URL has already been submitted by another user, I am taken to the existing submission page, and I think the submission might also get an automatic upvote from me.<p>Today, I tried to submit a story and got a message:<p>&quot;Sorry, that story was previously submitted.&quot;<p>I couldn&#x27;t find any previous submission via hn.algolia.com, and it seems a few other folks have asked about this in the past, without any answer:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12104077<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15445090<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16404588<p>I hadn&#x27;t previously submitted the same URL or any URL from the same domain.<p>The URL returned after submitting the form included &#x27;deaddupe&#x27;, which offers a clue, but it would be great to know for sure what causes this.
======
gus_massa
To get an answer, it's more relievable to send an email to the mods
hn@ycombinator.com

I think the explanation by kristianp is correct. Someone else summited the
same link, it was killed, and killed stories are not visible in algolia.

------
kristianp
Sounds like it's a duplicate of a dead submission. Dead because it was
flagged.

------
yasp
Possibly submitted and subsequently deleted.

------
cft
It was submitted and subsequently banned

